# onion skin bottle



## arthur (Aug 22, 2008)

Can some one explian to me or post picture the term onion skin bottle thanks arthur


----------



## arthur (Aug 22, 2008)

thanks


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 22, 2008)

I have heard of 18th century black glass "onion" bottles referring to the shape.
 I have heard of "onion skin" bubbles referring to very think surface bubbles that look sort of like onion skin.
 Dont think I have ever heard the term "onion skin bottle"


----------



## arthur (Aug 22, 2008)

I just posted wrong.  The bottle was refered to as having an onion skin effect


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 22, 2008)

I would guess that refers to large surface bubbles


----------

